# Surround Sound?



## Iwein (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo ich hab die Creative Audigy 2 zs platinum pro und ein 6.1 boxen system. Aber wenn ich dvd-film anschaue, dann hab ich trotzdem nur stereosound. muss ich dass dvs-laufwerk für surround-sound mit einem kabel an die soundkarte extra anschließen oder muss ich etwas extra in der software einstellen?


----------



## greynox (6. August 2004)

Hi,
erstmal welches DVD Programn hast du denn?
2.Haste schon im  DVD Menü auf DolbyDigital?
3.Unterstütz die DVD DolbyDigital?

Fals du PowerDVD hast dann mach mal folgendes du startest das Programm und klickst in dem "Menü" auf "Konfiguration" bei mir ist es ein Symbol in Form eines "Hammers" Danach erscheint ein popup un da Klickste oben auf dem Karteireiter(wie heißt das nochmal?  Audio und da kannste dann via Dropdown-Menü auf Lautsprecher-Umgebung und auf Ausgabe Modus alles umstellen musst einfach mal ausprobieren.  
Hoffe konnte dir ein wenigstens ein bischen helfen!

Hachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## sorgenkind (7. August 2004)

hallo Iwein,


1. Du musst nichts an der Hardware verändern. Das DVD-Laufwerk sendet die Daten digital über das IDE-Kabel

2. Ich hab die selbe Soundkarte (einfach nicht die PRO-Version). Funktioniert der 5.1 Sound bei Spielen oder sonstigen Anwendungen? Hast du in der Soundeinstellungen 6.1 System eingestellt und aktiviert?

3. Es kann auch sein, wie greynox schon sagte, unterstützt die DVD 5.1? Du kannst auch während dem abspielen kontrolieren, ob die 5.1 Tonspur ausgewählt wurde (falls sie vorhanden ist).

mfg raphi


----------



## Iwein (12. August 2004)

Also wenn ich das "cmss3d" aktiviere dann habe ich in jeder anwendung den surround sound. Aber müsste das nicht auch so gehen?
Ich benutze den Intervideo windvd als player und der zeigt mir unten schon immer an das 5.1 aktiviert ist.


----------

